# munin-node sammelt keine Daten

## tuxianer

Hi,

ich habe mir munin auf meinem Server installiert, da der Webserver auf einem anderen Rechner läuft, läuft auf meinem Gentoo nur ein Client System, also habe ich munin-node.conf angepasst:

```

#

# Example config-file for munin-node

#

log_level 4

log_file /var/log/munin/munin-node.log

port 4949

pid_file /var/run/munin/munin-node.pid

background 1

setseid 1

# Which port to bind to;

host *

user munin

group munin

setsid yes

# Regexps for files to ignore

ignore_file ~$

ignore_file \.bak$

ignore_file %$

ignore_file \.dpkg-(tmp|new|old|dist)$

ignore_file \.rpm(save|new)$

# Set this if the client doesn't report the correct hostname when

# telnetting to localhost, port 4949

#

host_name alexandria.cojobo.net

# A list of addresses that are allowed to connect.  This must be a

# regular expression, due to brain damage in Net::Server, which

# doesn't understand CIDR-style network notation.  You may repeat

# the allow line as many times as you'd like

allow ^127\.0\.0\.1$

allow ^192\.168\.0\.1$

```

Das dumme ist nur ich bekomme auf meinem Webserver keine Daten, und es scheint so als ob munin keine Daten sammeln würde. Im Cron steht es drin:

/etc/cron.d/munin:

```

#

# cron-jobs for munin

#

MAILTO=root

@reboot         root  if [ ! -d /var/run/munin ]; then /bin/bash -c 'perms=(`/usr/sbin/dpkg-statoverride --list /var/run/munin`); mkdir /var/run/munin; chown ${perms[0]:-munin}:${perms[1]:-root} /var/run/munin; chmod ${perms[2]:-0755} /var/run/munin'; fi

*/5 * * * *     munin if [ -x /usr/bin/munin-cron ]; then /usr/bin/munin-cron; fi

14 10 * * *     munin if [ -x /usr/share/munin/munin-limits ]; then /usr/share/munin/munin-limits --force --contact nagios --contact old-nagios; fi

```

Ich habe den eindruck als würde er die Daten nicht erfassen oder nicht korrekt ausgeführt werden kennt sich einer von euch aus, bzw. sieht einen Fehler.

P.S. auf meinem Webserver ( Debian Etch ) klappt munin und sammelt auch brav die Daten.

MfG

----------

## zworK

Hast du den Gentoo Rechner auch in der Munin-Konfiguration auf dem Debian Rechner eingetragen?

Ich überwache z.B. 2 Rechner:

```
[router]

    address 127.0.0.1

    use_node_name yes

[server]

    address 192.168.0.10

    use_node_name yes

```

Auf dem Server der die Daten sammelt sollte dann sowas im Log stehen

```
Oct 28 12:25:04 [6699] - Fetched service: server -> nfsd (0.01 sec)

Oct 28 12:25:04 [6700] - Fetched service: router -> df_abs (0.08 sec)

Oct 28 12:25:04 [6699] - Fetched service: server -> fw_conntrack (0.05 sec)

Oct 28 12:25:04 [6700] - Fetched service: router -> if_eth1 (0.05 sec)

[...]

Oct 28 12:25:06 [6700] - Fetched node: router (2.74 sec)

Oct 28 12:25:06 [6685] - connection from router -> router (6700)

Oct 28 12:25:06 [6685] - connection from router -> router (6700) closed

Oct 28 12:25:06 [6699] - Fetched service: server -> vmstat (1.05 sec)

Oct 28 12:25:06 [6699] - Fetched service: server -> fw_packets (0.04 sec)

Oct 28 12:25:06 [6699] - Fetched node: server (3.12 sec)

Oct 28 12:25:06 [6685] - connection from server -> server (6699)

Oct 28 12:25:06 [6685] - connection from server -> server (6699) closed

Oct 28 12:25:07 [6685] - Munin-update finished (4.93 sec)
```

----------

## tuxianer

Hi,

ja der 2te Server ist eingetragen in den logs steht drin:

```

Oct 28 13:00:07 [20580] - Fetched service: korinth.cojobo.net -> nfs_client (0.26 sec)

Oct 28 13:00:08 [20580] - Fetched service: korinth.cojobo.net -> vmstat (1.06 sec)

Oct 28 13:00:08 [20580] - Fetched node: korinth.cojobo.net (3.26 sec)

Oct 28 13:00:02 [20570] - Processed node: korinth.cojobo.net (0.00 sec)

Oct 28 13:00:02 [20570] - Processed domain: cojobo.net (0.01 sec)

Oct 28 13:00:02 [20570] - connection from cojobo.net -> alexandria.cojobo.net (20579)

Oct 28 13:00:02 [20570] - connection from cojobo.net -> alexandria.cojobo.net (20579) closed

Oct 28 13:00:08 [20570] - connection from cojobo.net -> korinth.cojobo.net (20580)

Oct 28 13:00:08 [20570] - connection from cojobo.net -> korinth.cojobo.net (20580) closed

Oct 28 13:00:08 [20570] - Munin-update finished (6.20 sec)

```

Aber auf dem Client steht was vll. hilfreiches in /var/log/munin/munin-node.log:

```

Use of uninitialized value in concatenation (.) or string at /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux/Net/SSLeay.pm line 490, <STDIN> line 1.

2007/10/28-12:55:01 [12983] TLS Error: Could not enable TLS:  12983: 1 - error:14077410:SSL routines:SSL23_GET_SERVER_HELLO:sslv3 alert handshake failure

Use of uninitialized value in concatenation (.) or string at /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux/Net/SSLeay.pm line 490, <STDIN> line 1.

2007/10/28-12:55:01 [12982] TLS Error: Could not enable TLS:  12982: 1 - error:14077410:SSL routines:SSL23_GET_SERVER_HELLO:sslv3 alert handshake failure

2007/10/28-13:00:00 CONNECT TCP Peer: "192.168.0.1:44165" Local: "192.168.0.3:4949"

2007/10/28-13:00:01 CONNECT TCP Peer: "127.0.0.1:40189" Local: "127.0.0.1:4949"

2007/10/28-13:00:01 [13073] TLS Notice: No key file "/etc/munin/munin-node.pem". Continuing without private key.

2007/10/28-13:00:01 [13073] TLS Notice: No certificate file "/etc/munin/munin-node.pem". Continuing without certificate.

Use of uninitialized value in concatenation (.) or string at /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/i686-linux/Net/SSLeay.pm line 490, <STDIN> line 1.

2007/10/28-13:00:01 [13073] TLS Error: Could not enable TLS:  13073: 1 - error:14077410:SSL routines:SSL23_GET_SERVER_HELLO:sslv3 alert handshake failure

```

Hilft das ?

MfG

----------

## zworK

```
2007/10/28-13:00:01 [13073] TLS Notice: No key file "/etc/munin/munin-node.pem". Continuing without private key.

2007/10/28-13:00:01 [13073] TLS Notice: No certificate file "/etc/munin/munin-node.pem". Continuing without certificate.
```

und

```
2007/10/28-13:00:01 [13073] TLS Error: Could not enable TLS:  13073: 1 - error:14077410:SSL routines:SSL23_GET_SERVER_HELLO:sslv3 alert handshake failure
```

Du hast 2 Möglichleiten:

- Key/Zertifikat erzeugen

- TLS abschalten

Ich habe bei mir TLS abgeschaltet, da Munin bei mir nur im lokalen Netz läuft und ich vielleicht zu faul war  :Smile: . Wenn du TLS willst, müsstest nochmal in die Doku schauen, wenn nicht, TLS so abschalten:

```
tls disabled
```

in die Konfiguration des "Servers" und der "Nodes" eintragen:

```
/etc/munin/munin.conf

/etc/munin/munin-node.conf
```

----------

## tuxianer

Ich sammel immer noch keine Daten habe auf dem Client jetzt in der munin-node.conf das tls disabeld eingetragen und in der munin.conf. Desweiteren auf dem Server ebenfalls in der munin.conf. Ist das richtig ? Ich meine der sammelt immer noch nix !!

Eine verfahrerene Situation

MfG

----------

## zworK

 *tuxianer wrote:*   

> Ich sammel immer noch keine Daten habe auf dem Client jetzt in der munin-node.conf das tls disabeld eingetragen und in der munin.conf. Desweiteren auf dem Server ebenfalls in der munin.conf. Ist das richtig ?

 

Quasi ja. Die munin.conf brauchst du auf den Nodes/Clients nicht anzufassen. Die ist nur für den Server, der die Daten sammelt, sowie die Grafiken und HTML-Dateien erzeugt, angestoßen durch Cron.

Ist denn die "handshake failure" Meldung weg?

Hast du auf dem Node auch die Plugins aktiviert?

Sprich, sind die Links vorhanden in

```
/etc/munin/plugins/
```

----------

## tuxianer

Ah,

/etc/munin/plugins ist leer, welche Links muss ich den da setzten und wo finde ich die plugins ? Auf dem Server liegen die unter /usr/share/munin/plugins bei meinem Gentoo tun sie das aber nicht. Also welche Plugins muss ich da rein nehmen, und wohin linke ich die dann.

Vielen Dank

MfG

----------

## zworK

Bei Gentoo liegen diese in 

```
/usr/libexec/munin/plugins
```

Du legst entweder die Links von Hand an oder läßt dies Munin erledigen. Ich meine mit:

```
munin-node-configure -shell
```

----------

